# Looking for Shiba Inu puppy



## ShibaFan (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi

It's proven to be quite difficult to find any available Shiba Inu puppies in the UK. Does anyone have any advice/ideas/experiences etc?

Cheers


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

You will likely have to go on a waiting list (you do for dogs of any breed from a good breeder) so I would recommend that you don't expect to be able to get the puppy right away as soon as you find a breeder 

Find the right breeder for you first, it's the breeder that is important, the puppies come along later.

Look on the kennel club website, there are a few breeders listed, here is the list:

Japanese Shiba Inu puppies for sale in All Areas

The only health test listed on the KC website for the breed is 
BVA/KC/ISDS Gonioscopy so make sure that the breeder can show you certificates so you know these have been done.

Another way of finding a breeder would be to visit crufts next year (you have a bit of a wait now) or discover dogs later in the year. Champdogs is another website that sometimes has good breeders listed or advertising.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Try contacting Karen Jones, sec of the Jap Shiba Inu Club of GB

Miss K A Jones
Email
[email protected]
Phone
01942 715282

She's very friendly and approachable.

If you're in the South East, try contacting this lady
Home

Most decent breeders, will have a waiting list. You'll need to find your breeder, then wait, for your puppy.
Where abouts are you?


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

If you're on Facebook you could join one of the Shiba groups on there, Shiba Lovers Uk, The Japanese Shiba Inu or UK Shiba Inus.
Janice Bannister had pups recently, not sure if she has any available, she's in Shropshire, she also runs Shiba rescue.
I can give you her phone number if you want to chat.
Incidentally I have a Shiba


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

My smiley little fox


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I was able to find a few breeders when I was thinking about a Shiba think I looked through the kennel club or possible champ dogs. There is also a Shiba Inu rescue Japanese Shiba Inu Rescue UK - HOME who contacted me when I had put an add up looking for a Shiba.

I then got Buddy (my terrier x) but Shiba's are still on my list of future dogs to own.


----------



## ShibaFan (Mar 21, 2015)

Idalia said:


> If you're on Facebook you could join one of the Shiba groups on there, Shiba Lovers Uk, The Japanese Shiba Inu or UK Shiba Inus.
> Janice Bannister had pups recently, not sure if she has any available, she's in Shropshire, she also runs Shiba rescue.
> I can give you her phone number if you want to chat.
> Incidentally I have a Shiba


Thank you so much for this. Any contact numbers would be great! And your Shiba is just too beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

ShibaFan said:


> Thank you so much for this. Any contact numbers would be great! And your Shiba is just too beautiful!!!!!


No one will be able to send you a private message until you have around 20 post count, so get chatting :lol:

I love Shiba Inu's , good luck with your search


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

Thanks Shibafan 
Just wondering if you've posted on the Japanese Shiba Inu Rescue UK FB page?
I noticed someone posted today who said they were thinking of buying a puppy, but would be interested in helping a rescue dog.


----------



## Kazska (Aug 9, 2015)

Idalia said:


> If you're on Facebook you could join one of the Shiba groups on there, Shiba Lovers Uk, The Japanese Shiba Inu or UK Shiba Inus.


Hey, I met someone who was in the Shiba Lovers Uk group today at work. She told me about a meet up in Guildford some time soon and to check out the page but I can't seem to find it. Can someone link me to the group? Or do I have to be added in?

X


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Are you sure you want a shiba? They are incredibly, stunningly beautiful, but as I understand it, they are also incredibly, nerve-wrenchingly hard work!


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

They're certainly not for the faint hearted or house proud


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

There's a Shiba walk this Sunday at Frensham Little Pond, meeting at 11am.
Why not go along, meet some Shibas and chat to their owners and find out if they really are the breed for you.
I believe the Shiba groups on FB are 'closed' groups, you need to send a request to join


----------



## Nicky Ridha (Nov 30, 2015)

Who was organising the shiba walk at Frensham ponds, please? I have four shiba inus and would have loved to join you!


----------



## Peterfuzzy (Jun 17, 2017)

WARNING!!!
After a week of communication with a seller of 2 pups on gumtree this week I went to see the pups yesterday. They have been brought into the country from Hungary and there is no way they are the age they should be. There are pet passports for them but I have no doubt they have been falsified. PLEASE DO NOT BUY THESE DOGS. The vaccinations they have claimed to have had will be invalid and you will either be forced to have the dog quarantined at your cost or in the worst case they could have health issues. You are also feeding the horrible puppy smuggling trade from eastern Europe where dogs àre too young to be imported. Thankfully the dogs looked to be in good health and I am going to inform trading standards first thing on Monday.
gumtreedotcom
/p/dogs/shiba-inu/1246526305


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Good for you, hope something gets done about them


----------

